
Why Washington DC's Metro should not have bought the 7000 series railcars - oftenwrong
https://ggwash.org/view/61822/2016s-greatest-hits-if-metro-had-been-more-like-southwest-airlines-itd-have
======
oftenwrong
The comment section has some interesting discussion and counterpoints.

